# Avios can now be used to buy Le Shuttle tickets!



## GMJ

Folks

I was just checking my balance of Avios and saw that they can now be used to make Chunnel bookings.

I rang them to check/chat and the person there advised that they "price match" the online prices on the chunnel website unless they have a sale on.

I normally convert my Tesco points to Avios however once a year (for a quarter) I switch to Tesco vouchers so I can triple them up for use on the tunnel. I am thinking that this will still be the most cost effective way of doing it but for those folks who have Air Miles/Avios kicking around and who don't 'do' Tesco, this could be of use :smile2:

Graham :smile2:


----------



## Stanner

But how do the Avios convert to "£s" to buy the Chunnel ticket. What is the exchange rate?


----------



## gaspode

According to their website it's 10,000 avios for every £50 off the price.

Is that good or bad?

I wouldn't have a clue but seems to value an avio at 0.5p if my maths are correct (too many zeros for my brain).


----------



## Revise

tI used to get 1 Avios for every £1 I spent. so a trip costing £200 = 40,000 Avios points. Would cos me £40,000 to get 1 return trip of a £200 value.

But I did get my points for free through the works account. 

I usually use them to fly to London and it works out 4000 points plus £25 each way from Manchester. Think I will keep them for this.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I am completely and utterly confused by this thread


----------



## GMJ

Avios used to be Air Miles. When they converted to Avios from AM's the "exchange rate" was 1 AM = 10 Avios (from memory).

I think it was possible to get 1 AM per pound spent at one stage but certainly not 1 Avios (I am open to being proved wrong though :smile2. Even this 1:1 ratio was drastically cut back by the end of AMs.

In terms of how they compute the rate I would guess its rather more complicated than they state and perhaps any guidance given is just that, guidance. Because of dynamic pricing the prices for seats/trips would change on a regular basis and Avios would simply not remain in business if they operated such a rigid price structure as quoted.

The last time my family and I used Avios 'in anger' as it were we got 

3 x Business class flights to Orlando = 130,000 Avios each
5 nights B&B in a suite in a 5 star hotel in Orlando = 60,000 all in

I read something about Tesco clubcard yesterday which I will start another thread about so people don't miss it :frown2:

Graham :smile2:


----------



## GMJ

Thinking about it because Avios are 10% of the value of AM's there would be a chance to get 1 Avios per £ spent...so I am happy to stand corrected on that.

Back in the good old days though 1 AM per £1 spent :smile2:was great value 

Ahhh...nostalgia: its not what it used to be :wink2:

Graham


----------

